# Durchmesser Fluorocarbon



## fishing_va (8. November 2017)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu Fluorocarbon als Vorfach. Ich weiß schon mal so viel, dass die Länge des Vorfaches wichtig ist. Aber die Tragkraft spielt doch auch bei dem Vorfach eine wichtige Rolle oder? 

Habe bisher nur recherchieren können, dass beim Wallerangeln eine 1,00-1,20mm Fluorocarbon als Vorfach gefunden wird. Wie sieht das beim Spinnfischen auf Forelle, Zander und Barsch aus? 

würde jetzt zu einer 0,16mm-0,20mm Fluorocarbon greifen. Bin mir da aber nicht so sicher.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. November 2017)

*AW: Durchmesser Fluorocarbon*

Für Zander wird eher 0-25-0.30 empfohlen, Für Barsch 0.20er.
Für Forelle kannste auch 0.18er nehmen. Würde aber generell nicht so grenzwertig niedrig gehen, FC sehen die Fische auch bei dickeren Durchmessern so gut wie gar nicht. Ich z.B. fische sogar momentan noch mit 0,65er, weil ich das eigentlich für Hecht gekauft habe (ist mir aber doch zu riskant und wegschmeißen ist zu schade). Ansonsten binde ich mir meine Zandervorfächer mit 0,35er, weil ich das noch rumfliegen habe.

Zander würde ich schon sagen ab 0,30er, denn die haben auch Zähne. Zumal du in Zandergewässern auch häufig Muscheln, Steine o.Ä hast. Zu dünn würde ich nicht riskieren. Barsch 0,20er und für Forelle kannst auch 0,20er nehmen.

Und binde es dir ruhig großzügig lang. Vor allem wenn du mit geflochtener angelst. Die ist unter Wasser schon sehr auffällig und dann ist ein längeres Vorfach von Vorteil., damit der Köder soweit wie möglich abseits der Hauptschnur läuft. Meine Vorfächer sind 80-100cm.


----------



## fishing_va (8. November 2017)

*AW: Durchmesser Fluorocarbon*

Danke für diese hilfreiche Antwort. Jetzt gibt es ja auch Hardmonos. Ist der Durchmesser dann wie bei Fluorocarbon ?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. November 2017)

*AW: Durchmesser Fluorocarbon*

Vergiss Hardmono. Nix halbes und nix ganzes. Für Hecht nicht sicher genug und für alles Andere relativ sinnfrei. Vor allem bei Barsch, Zander und Forelle. Hardmono ist noch abriebsfester als FC, ist aber auch steif wie ein Brett und sehr gut sichtbar für Fische. Brauchste wirklich nicht das Zeug


----------



## fishing_va (8. November 2017)

*AW: Durchmesser Fluorocarbon*

Ok, gut zu wissen  
danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Durchmesser Fluorocarbon*

guckt mal, vielleicht hilfts euch?

Umfrage: Ab welchem Durchmesser ist Fluorocarbon hechtsicher???


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329498


----------



## racoon (8. November 2017)

*AW: Durchmesser Fluorocarbon*

FC als auch HM haben etwas geringere Tragkräfte als eine gleich dicke Mono-Schnur. Bei FC würde ich auf keinen Fall auf 0,18 runter gehen, da es ja angeblich unter Wasser unsichtbar ist. Ist mir eh immer ein Rätsel, warum ausgerechnet für die echt kampfstarken Trutten immer das leichteste Gerät empfohlen wird, für die lahmen Stachler Zander und Barsch oft derbes Material.

HM setze ich sehr oft als Vorfachmaterial ein, es hat den Vorteil, dass es WESENTLICH abriebfester ist, als FC oder Mono. Gerade beim Gummifischangeln am Rhein, dort wo es sehr viele Muscheln gibt, gibt es mMn nichts besseres.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. November 2017)

*AW: Durchmesser Fluorocarbon*

Einen flussbarsch würde ich nicht als Lahm bezeichnen, im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße sind sie beeindruckende Kämpfer... ich fische auf Trutten und Barsche mit dem gleichen Gerät und es ist bei beiden ein Vergnügen wenn die Oma oder der Opa einsteigen und mit der Gesamtsituation unzufrieden sind


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Durchmesser Fluorocarbon*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> wenn die Oma oder der Opa einsteigen und mit der Gesamtsituation unzufrieden sind


geile Umschreibung für Drill ;-))
#6#6#6


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. November 2017)

*AW: Durchmesser Fluorocarbon*

Um ehrlich zu sein Fische ich für Zander und Barsch dasselbe Vorfach. Mache mir da gar nicht so einen Stress. Ist eh unsichtbar, lediglich steifer wird es mit steigendem Durchmesser. Nimm einfach ne 0,30-0,35er FC und du kannst alles fangen.

 Bei Forelle weiß ich nicht wie die Fliege arbeitet bei 0,35er, musste testen (falls du mit Fliege angelst)


----------



## racoon (8. November 2017)

*AW: Durchmesser Fluorocarbon*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Einen flussbarsch würde ich nicht als Lahm bezeichnen, im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße sind sie beeindruckende Kämpfer... ich fische auf Trutten und Barsche mit dem gleichen Gerät und es ist bei beiden ein Vergnügen wenn die Oma oder der Opa einsteigen und mit der Gesamtsituation unzufrieden sind



Die stachligen sind auch meine Favoriten, aber wenn ich nen Kilo-Barsch ehrlich mit ner feinen 500 g - Trutte vergleiche, dann sieht der Gestreifte gegen die Gepunktete ganz alt aus.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. November 2017)

*AW: Durchmesser Fluorocarbon*

@ fishing_va: Wo genau möchtest du eigentlich angeln und wie sind die Gewässerbeschaffenheiten?


----------



## wobbler68 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Durchmesser Fluorocarbon*

Hallo

Legt mal ein Hardmono/ Fluorocarbon Vorfach in einem Zander,einem Barsch,einer Forelle,einem Aal und einem Hecht ins Maul.|bigeyes
Dann einige male unter Zug von links nach rechts bewegen.
Dann seht ihr sehr welche Zähne raspeln und welche nicht.

Dünne Vorfächer fischen ,heißt auch immer wieder das Vorfach zu überprüfen.
Habe es schon oft am Forellenteich bei anderen gesehen ,das dünne Vorfächer gerissen sind.Und das immer bei nur etwas größeren Fischen(40-50cm) die dicken Brummer können die nicht mal halten mit dünnen Vorfächern(0,16-0,20). 
Die raspeln die Vorfächer Ruck zuck durch.Die rasen los wie ein ICE ,Karpfen sind dagegen ein D-Zug.:q

Wenn du 0,25-0,30 als Vorfach benutzt sollte es erst mal passen.
Wenn es dicker sein soll ,ist dünnes Stahlvorfach die bessere Wahl.

https://www.gerlinger.de/drennan-seven-strand
https://www.gerlinger.de/iron-claw-7x7-soft-wire


----------

